# bayou grande floundering



## brammagicski (Mar 1, 2011)

where are some good places to go floundering near bayou grande? tried around white island but havent had any luck..


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Bayou Grande can produce some nice fish. Look just inside the mouth look going south toward the navy base marina and back behind the islands going into Bayou Davenport and in Davenport. Also check-out around the mouth of Star Lake. Happy sticking!


----------



## brammagicski (Mar 1, 2011)

thanks. ill be sure to try it out by the end of the week hopefully


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Your welcome. I've gigged some big flounder in that area over the years. There's not spots of fish in that area but there usually quality.


----------

